# white widow harvest



## KBkiller42 (Aug 11, 2008)

so after 5 weeks veg and 12 weeks flower i ended up with about 60 grams wet, so im shooting for atleast a half ounce 

This picture was taken right before the chop






Got some pretty good trim for hash


----------



## ceerock (Aug 11, 2008)

looks good .....what lighting did you use?


----------



## KBkiller42 (Aug 11, 2008)

400 watt hps foxfarm soil foxfarm nutes


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 11, 2008)

that is exactly what i am currentlyusing


----------



## smokeh (Aug 12, 2008)

hmm, u say ur only expecting to get half oz from ur 1 widow plant?

i am growing a window and thought id get abit more than that. ur plant has obviously had more bud than mine.

what was the final weight and what was the smoke like?


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 12, 2008)

should really get at least 200g's if using a 400watter and only growing a single plant! Better luck next time.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Aug 12, 2008)

yo men,this your plants are very short!but nice!(i thought that u use Cfl!) i will chop my white widows from greenhouseseeds in a good week or 2!and to comparison few my pics! l see ya...


----------



## KBkiller42 (Aug 12, 2008)

i had a problem with my timer it malfunctioned i gained almost 5 hours of light one day it set me back a lot and another day the power went out for a few hours all this really had a huge impact on my plant, the buds arent very dense the main cola weights only 15 grams wet, the final wet weight was 60 grams. Its loaded with crystals tho if i even touch the bud my fingers will be rediculously sticky and smelly, i love this strain. i'm going to grow a few more of these along with sour d or kush my next time around

the bud smells citrus like and the high is very heady i had to harvest it before it was fully mature im still pretty satisfied its very smooth i cant wait until its dried and i can beginning curing and blazin


----------



## McGruppsMonsters (Aug 17, 2008)

damn tony those are small ass pots for such big plants. all worked out fine huh? no root problems?

i use the 3\4 gallon pots and people tell me im nuts to use that small. so far so good though with mine


----------



## steelpulse (Aug 17, 2008)

McGruppsMonsters What lighting are you using? Did you say cfl's?


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 18, 2008)

400w hps he already posted it


steelpulse said:


> McGruppsMonsters What lighting are you using? Did you say cfl's?


----------



## calicat (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks awesome. Hopefully when I sex my white widows mine turn out good through the whole process.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 18, 2008)

12 weeks of flowering? Damn man, that's a long time, all the widows of grown never go more than a day or two over 10 weeks. Nice job though.

You can definitely get a bigger harvest next time using a 400W ... Just some light grow space optimizing needs to take place, and you'll be getting a lot more than 60g wet, in fact with some more experience and research you could get 1g/W ... 400g _dry_ sound good? haha.

Cheers mate.


----------



## KBkiller42 (Aug 22, 2008)

so final dry weight is 23 grams


----------



## BlessAmerica (Aug 22, 2008)

23 grams is not horrible. I got 32g from my hindu kush when others get wayyy more. 

Tonyjejo, 

Those are some small ass pots for such big plants.


----------



## donkeyballs (Aug 22, 2008)

camaro, i could look at ur avatar all day! haha


----------



## donkeyballs (Aug 22, 2008)

and green pheonix has some beutiful plants! keep it up till ur swimin in it.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 22, 2008)

My last (weighed) small harvest was 200 grams (small for me ) ... But my most revent harvest of widow hasn't actually been weighed yet, doesn't seem like a lot, will be interesting to see how much it is... Probably bout 20-30 grams too I reckon.


----------



## Camel09 (Aug 31, 2008)

Not a bad pull for a newb. 23 grams is pretty good. how did it smoke? I have 3 WW going for a first time ever grow. Did my homework. anybody think I should top them at around 20 or so inches before I thrust them into flower?


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 31, 2008)

lol hell ya 
that what its there 4 thanks man rep4u+



donkeyballs said:


> camaro, i could look at ur avatar all day! haha


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 31, 2008)

was that in hydro? man nice plants cant wait for mine to finish
kiss-ass


GreenphoeniX said:


> 12 weeks of flowering? Damn man, that's a long time, all the widows of grown never go more than a day or two over 10 weeks. Nice job though.
> 
> You can definitely get a bigger harvest next time using a 400W ... Just some light grow space optimizing needs to take place, and you'll be getting a lot more than 60g wet, in fact with some more experience and research you could get 1g/W ... 400g _dry_ sound good? haha.
> 
> Cheers mate.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess you'd call it hydro haha, one plant in a 20 litre bucket with water, nutes and two air stones in it ... Basic hydro, but still hydro  ... I had a lot of plants in soil around the big beast in the bucket bt they were getting a bit shaded by it hahaha


----------



## rollinupsweets (Aug 31, 2008)

so plants can be grown so close together the branches run into eachother and its coo??sog is???


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 31, 2008)

dam i was thinkn bout building a 5gal with air stones ,&the net pot cap 
i am going to wal-mart tomorrow and getting everything if it works that good ,how often do u change water ,? also how much water do u think i should use in 5gal bucket?
kiss-ass


GreenphoeniX said:


> I guess you'd call it hydro haha, one plant in a 20 litre bucket with water, nutes and two air stones in it ... Basic hydro, but still hydro  ... I had a lot of plants in soil around the big beast in the bucket bt they were getting a bit shaded by it hahaha


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 1, 2008)

> so plants can be grown so close together the branches run into eachother and its coo??sog is???


No, SOG is a perpetual harvest. ScrOG is when plants are packed close together in a room, or LST is used to train plants under netting (the _screen_) so that all the buds are at an even height and get an equal amount of light.

People still call the packing a room full of small, single cola plants a SOG grow, but that is _wrong_, the guy who 'officially' invented SOG and named it was talking about the perpetual harvest system where you harvest anywhere from once every week to once every month, and anywhere in between.



> dam i was thinkn bout building a 5gal with air stones ,&the net pot cap
> i am going to wal-mart tomorrow and getting everything if it works that good ,how often do u change water ,? also how much water do u think i should use in 5gal bucket?


One grow I did I never needed to change the water in the bucket once, I think I topped it up once in the whole grow with about 5 litres of fresh water.

When you first put the plant in there, it won't have any roots coming out the bottom of the pot so fill with water till it's just touching the bottom of the pot around about. Then just fill it with more water when the water runs out, which takes a long time at first, less time when the plant develops a massive root system and is flowering, the plant in the picture drank about 5-10 litres per day when she was flowering.

Just make sure you have some half decent hydro nutes, water pH tester (cheap blue liquid testers are good) and pH up/down or pH raise/lower type stuff and you're set to go!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 1, 2008)

HELL YA MAN THANK U SO MUCHkiss-ass 
I AM BUILDING MY BUCKET RIGHT NOW ITS MY BIRTHDAY TODAY THIS IS MY PRESENT TO MY SELF 
ALSO I AM USING ALL AN NUTS AND A 200$ PH COMBO TESTER SO I THINK I WILL B JUST FINE 
kiss-assAGAIN THANK U 4 ALL UR HELP 


GreenphoeniX said:


> No, SOG is a perpetual harvest. ScrOG is when plants are packed close together in a room, or LST is used to train plants under netting (the _screen_) so that all the buds are at an even height and get an equal amount of light.
> 
> People still call the packing a room full of small, single cola plants a SOG grow, but that is _wrong_, the guy who 'officially' invented SOG and named it was talking about the perpetual harvest system where you harvest anywhere from once every week to once every month, and anywhere in between.
> 
> ...


----------



## madcowpatty (Sep 2, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> should really get at least 200g's if using a 400watter and only growing a single plant! Better luck next time.



dude your a tool. he vegged for 5 weeks and thats beautiful bud.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 6, 2008)

hows things going


----------



## candy (Sep 8, 2008)

will plant continously grow in the flowering stage, and is their any limit in bud size and how long will it take


----------



## candy (Sep 8, 2008)

will a plant continously grow in the flowering stage, and is their any limit in bud size and how long will it take


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 9, 2008)

> will plant continously grow in the flowering stage, and is their any limit in bud size and how long will it take


Basically... That's entirely strain and phenotype dependent. Sativa's tend to actively grow more during flowering, where as Indica's tend to have a growth spurt at the start of flowering then stop actively growing and bulk up.
Sativa bud is more leafy, looser and lighter, often producing long skinny buds along the stems, where as Indica bud is more dense, heavy and has a high flower to leaf ratio and it's quite common for the entire plant to look like one big bud when growing single cola plants.

As for how long it will take; I'm not sure what you mean? How long it takes to flower depends on the strain, the phenotype of that strain, how much stress the plant is exposed to and how 'perfect' the growing environment is.

Cheers.


----------



## graham (Feb 1, 2009)

im growing white widow now in a small space wit a few clfs have ye any tips 4 mr


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 2, 2009)

graham said:


> im growing white widow now in a small space wit a few clfs have ye any tips 4 mr


eat a seed and by the time you shit it out it will be germinated


----------

